# Broken Squeaker box :(



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

Yes i called it a squeaker box  
I have noticed that almost all... i do have 1 loud mouth... my Does dont really squeak they like blow air at me... ummm like a phfft phfft type moise no sound. Is this normal are Does generally quieter?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Mice should not make noise. If you can hear them breathe or rattle, they are sick and need to be seen by a vet. URIs can be deadly in mice in only a few days, especially since you don't quarantine.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

no they dont rattle or anything when they breath its when they "talk" to me or to the babies she makes the noise but she doesnt have a i guess you could call it a pronounced squeak noise when she talks


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

It's probably an upper respiratory infection.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

no shes in great health no wheezing, no sniffles, no whatever she is great her babies are great and so is her cage mate. I just was surprised that i have one Doe that screams when you or another mouse touch her and these are just so quite Its like they are mute almost. i dont know how to explain it right.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Ohh. Some mice just do that.

There's actually a line of mice that for some reason, seem to do it more than others. I had a doe once who would peep and jump in your hands every time you poked her, but she seemed to enjoy it, like she was playing, lol.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

jessierose2006 said:


> no shes in great health no wheezing, no sniffles, no whatever she is great her babies are great and so is her cage mate. I just was surprised that i have one Doe that screams when you or another mouse touch her and these are just so quite Its like they are mute almost. i dont know how to explain it right.


It wouldn't hurt to get her checked by a vet. If mice make noise, that's a cause for concern.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I have had one doe that used to make an almost warbling noise when I used to hold her. But she had a URI in the past and the noise was pretty much scar tissue in the lungs.

Mice on the whole should not make noise unless scared, fighting or mating.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

but its not a noise noise it like she is trying to squeek but all that comes out is more of a whisper. IDK o well if only you all heard her then im sure you all would know what i was trying to get at :|

And i have had her for 2 months now and shes done that ever since i brought her home its not something that just started.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Then maybe it's a URI after all.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sometimes they grind their teeth, which can sound like they are chattering, and may be a form of communication. I've had meeces that chitter like that at me and I answer them and they answer back, and so forth. It has nothing to do with being ill, in that case.


----------



## Aussie_Dog (Dec 1, 2010)

Waldo tends to make *chick* noises when he first climbs on my hand. He'll roam about, sprouting the occasional *chick* sound (sometimes it's *chickchick*), but will eventually settle down and stop doing it. I don't know if he's spooked and nervous, or if it's a sign that he's happy to be out and about and exploring. He also seems to vibrate when he's first climbing into my hand. Don't know what that is, I figured it was just the metabolism and energy of mice being so lightspeed-fast, but I wonder if it's a happy thing (someone else said their mouse would vibrate when happy). When he settles a bit, the vibrating goes away. Ah, the joys of being new to mice.

Sometimes I try to make the same noise back at him (kind of kissing my lips, but softer) and he definitely responds to it. Doesn't *chick* back at me, but if he's just sitting rock-still, he'll turn and start moving towards me.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

When my mice are happy they grind their teeth and chatter 

Try and take a video, but hold the mic right next to the mouse so we can hear.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

Went to the vet since everyone was so persistent. and it was a waste as i knew it would be. The vet said my mouse was in great health and so are her babies as i take the group. And that the noise she makes is just her way of talking instead of actual squeaks.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The vibration one feels when a mousie is in hand is ultrasonic vocalization. Mousie talk is mostly ultrasonic unless they are excited, frightened or hurt. I've also had a couple of meeces who whistled.

Some old does I've had seemed to chatter all the time punctuated with a loud chitter accompanied by nodding the head at me when I open the tank.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

oh so them "shivering" isnt them scared they are trying to talk to their little mousie friends.


----------

